# High Beam assist configure?



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

This is a daft question but I'm waiting for a dealer stock car and I've been looking on Your Audi. It's an S Line so has LED lights but on the configuration it says LED lights / High Beam assist. Does this mean I've got high Beam assist as well???


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes if it says so..to be sure, push forward the full beam lever and you should see AUTO above the full beam symbol


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Yes if it says so..to be sure, push forward the full beam lever and you should see AUTO above the full beam symbol


Cheers Manu. I looked on the Audi website and that says you need auto dimming mirror to have that but nothings mentioned about that. Fingers crossed I'll have the car this week so I'll look then. Cheers again.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Checked on mine (TDI S-Line without auto dimming mirrors) and I don't have full beam assist even though configurator said the lights come with it.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

What Steve Did said:


> Checked on mine (TDI S-Line without auto dimming mirrors) and I don't have full beam assist even though configurator said the lights come with it.


So maybe I don't. Lol. :-/


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think to have read somewhere here auto dimming mirror is now standard..


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I think to have read somewhere here auto dimming mirror is now standard..


Now that would be good as that's an option I wanted but didn't fancy waiting the extra 3 months to get my own specced car. But Steve has only just picked his car up last week so his would have it if that were true.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

with my coding you can activate the high beam assist if you don't have it!


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> with my coding you can activate the high beam assist if you don't have it!


How does that work then if it's not actually fitted? Or is it fitted but not activated anddoes anyone know why with Audi you need to have auto dimming mirrors to have high Beam assist when it'll be a totally separate system???? :?:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Regard your second question, I think it's a legal way to ask money..even if there are 2 different mirrors it one has the camera and the other one not because it is on the windscreen..
For the coding, it's not something phisicaly fitted, it's just a thing to activate if you have a camera but Audi charges to press a button on the computer!


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems your right Manu. Car arrived at the dealers whilst I was there today and he said it does come with High Beam assist. Bit strange if that's true and Steve yours doesn't as mines a TDI with Sline package and comfort and tech. 
He was adamant it had it though.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Put it this way, with mine if I push the full beam there's no 'auto' sign above it.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll let you know tomorrow when I get mine. At the moment I don't trust the dealer as far as I can throw them. They're now trying to do me on the px price even though it was all agreed less then 4 weeks ago. Getting really cheesed off with it all now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

What Steve Did said:


> Put it this way, with mine if I push the full beam there's no 'auto' sign above it.


you mean push the lever forward?! 
second try, in the car menu, where you can adjust the light sensor sensitivity, it has to be the high beam assist switch..if not, you haven't but you can activate it!


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

I'll take a look tonight when I'm home.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

No option there for it on mine.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep another load of rubbish from the dealer. I've not got it at all. 
For all the grief I have had and miss information, they gave me the usual bottle of wine and bunch of flowers for the Mrs but on top of that £200 in vouchers, free rubber floor mats, boot liner, full tank of fuel and Iphone and android USB cables so can't grumble to much. Not sure what to get with the vouchers though.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Yes if it says so..to be sure, push forward the full beam lever and you should see AUTO above the full beam symbol


No auto above the blue main beam light in mine & nothing in car settings however I have logged into "your Audi" and it is specced on the car.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

My car is a July 2016 build S-Line and has "Active lane assist", so I checked the build info on yourAudi, under "Equipment packages" it shows: *LED headl / high beam assist*

but there is no sign of it under the "Car/Exterior Lighting" menu and no "Auto" notification when the high beam stalk is pushed fully forward. No Auto dimming mirror fitted as standard.

I can't wait to get my OBDEleven and activate this feature, I also picked up a "like new" auto dimming mirror for £35 on eBay the other day too, even though I know it's not a requirement for this mod.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Matrix said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if it says so..to be sure, push forward the full beam lever and you should see AUTO above the full beam symbol
> ...


activation menu is below the light sensor sensitivity..
if you don't have it, means you have to activate it with vag


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Jannerman said:


> My car is a July 2016 build S-Line and has "Active lane assist", so I checked the build info on yourAudi, under "Equipment packages" it shows: *LED headl / high beam assist*
> 
> but there is no sign of it under the "Car/Exterior Lighting" menu and no "Auto" notification when the high beam stalk is pushed fully forward. No Auto dimming mirror fitted as standard.
> 
> I can't wait to get my OBDEleven and activate this feature, I also picked up a "like new" auto dimming mirror for £35 on eBay the other day too, even though I know it's not a requirement for this mod.


I hope your 2016 TT isn't a my17 because we currently have problems with this activation..


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I hope your 2016 TT isn't a my17 because we currently have problems with this activation..


Err... Manu, thanks for the heads up, I didn't think it was a my2017 because it hasn't got the embedded SIM in the MMI control unit, is there a "proper" way to tell if is?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No, that's the connect pack..if the build date is after June 2016 then is a my17.
You can try to activate anyway..but won't work in case.
I would suggest to do it with vcds and not with obd


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


No, nothing below the early/ late drop down menu option. Do you think the dealer will activate it as the car is specced with it?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If it's specced, it has to be there but they'll tel you it's not possible!!
You only have to understand why you have that optional in the list but it on the car and ask for a free oil refill since it's cheaper than a service!


----------

